# Anybody got working US netflix DNS settings?? (ps3)



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Had the us settings working fine until they did a software upgrade and now iv had to go back to the uk one which is just sh1t and only has a third of whats on the us one...

anybody got new codes?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Are you actually subscribed to unblock-us? Still working okay on my 360, the ps3 is dead at the moment so can't be certain whether it is ok.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Doesn un-block us cost a fair bit? You could get the US one last time without the unblock-us but they cottoned onto it and we lost it. Would love to get it back, uk netflix is utter sh1te!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

cost about 3.50 a month I think ($4.99 Canadian). Worth it in my opinion.


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

D3RF said:


> Had the us settings working fine until they did a software upgrade and now iv had to go back to the uk one which is just sh1t and only has a third of whats on the us one...
> 
> anybody got new codes?


in what way do you mean new codes pal? i personaly don't use netflix but i have seen netflix , spotifiy premium , virgin media viewing , hulu and other accounts / codes for sale .


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i never paid for any unlock services, basically you get the dns codes, reset your network settings, when doing the installation click custom, then instead of clicking automatic on the dns setting you enter the codes which makes your ps3 think ur in usa and u get us netflix....

the codes stop working from time to time and i havnt been able to find any new ones


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

D3RF said:


> i never paid for any unlock services, basically you get the dns codes, reset your network settings, when doing the installation click custom, then instead of clicking automatic on the dns setting you enter the codes which makes your ps3 think ur in usa and u get us netflix....
> 
> the codes stop working from time to time and i havnt been able to find any new ones


yes i get what you mean now pal no the above i listed isn't them then they are the actually accounts for the above listed .


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

its a fcuking joke the selection on the uk one compared to us! still just end up spending an hour trying to choose something only to end up watching the first thing you were going to watch...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

D3RF said:


> Had the us settings working fine until they did a software upgrade and now iv had to go back to the uk one which is just sh1t and only has a third of whats on the us one...
> 
> anybody got new codes?


YouTube it mate. Mine stopped working on Xbox ages ago and youtubed today and have us netflix up and running now. There's recent vids for ps3 with the newer DNS settings too.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Would love the US one back, was so much better.


----------



## SpiritZ (Feb 26, 2013)

Primary: 190.14.36.90

Secondary: 109.123.111.24


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

shud b back up and running again in no time! nice 1!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

just got the us netflix back online! thanks for the codes spirit! +rep


----------

